# MIB3 software update available



## WSZsr (Apr 12, 2005)

My dealer called today to let me know that there is a software update for MIB3 freezing issues. I made an appointment to have it doone!


----------



## RaizT1 (Jun 4, 2021)

WSZsr said:


> My dealer called today to let me know that there is a software update for MIB3 freezing issues. I made an appointment to have it doone!


What are the freezing issues? I'd like the know what causes it to happen to see if I've got it or not. I haven't noticed anything major really....


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

I have an Atlas Cross Sport, but mine constantly becomes unresponsive, CarPlay will just drop and it randomly restarts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matzel (May 5, 2021)

I am at the dealer right now (shift lever trim recall) and asked for this update. They have it available. Apparently, my '21 GTI is the first vehicle they are installing this update on. 🤞🤞 I have had problems with volume being muted (the only fix is a reboot of the head unit). And Android Auto crashing when reading out messages.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Shouldn't these be OTA updates? I mean I get if you're already there for something else, but you shouldn't need an appointment for just an MIB 3 software update AFAIK.


----------



## Smurf_GTI_mk7.5 (Aug 6, 2021)

puma1552 said:


> Shouldn't these be OTA updates? I mean I get if you're already there for something else, but you shouldn't need an appointment for just an MIB 3 software update AFAIK.


I checked (yesterday) on my head unit (Software Update) and there was none available. Could be that it's not yet available OTA? Maybe it isn't at all in Canada (sans Carnet)? 
I have no idea... All I know is I am now rocking Software: 0805 and Nav Database: 20.7 with Media Codec: 3.1.4.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I know on the ID.4 forum, they had to have one more update from the dealer before they had OTA update capability working.


----------



## VWToTheMaxx (Sep 5, 2021)

WSZsr said:


> My dealer called today to let me know that there is a software update for MIB3 freezing issues. I made an appointment to have it doone!


Did this fix your issue? I'm on 0805... bought my '21 Tiguan SEL 4Motion on August 27 and by August 31 my computer was rebooting constantly. I went in on September 4 and they told me there was no fix yet...


----------



## VWToTheMaxx (Sep 5, 2021)

Smurf_GTI_mk7.5 said:


> I checked (yesterday) on my head unit (Software Update) and there was none available. Could be that it's not yet available OTA? Maybe it isn't at all in Canada (sans Carnet)?
> I have no idea... All I know is I am now rocking Software: 0805 and Nav Database: 20.7 with Media Codec: 3.1.4.


Are you having reboot issues with yours? Mine reboots every 90 seconds for about 4-5 cycles, then completely goes dead until you do a soft/hard reset... It will then go through the same cycle. I was told this was a software issue that they didn't have a fix for yet and that I'd just have to "wait it out." Got this car because I was tired of taking my 15 year old car to the shop all the time and one week in I've got a dead computer and have been to the shop already 😂


----------



## WSZsr (Apr 12, 2005)

VWToTheMaxx said:


> Are you having reboot issues with yours? Mine reboots every 90 seconds for about 4-5 cycles, then completely goes dead until you do a soft/hard reset... It will then go through the same cycle. I was told this was a software issue that they didn't have a fix for yet and that I'd just have to "wait it out." Got this car because I was tired of taking my 15 year old car to the shop all the time and one week in I've got a dead computer and have been to the shop already 😂


----------



## WSZsr (Apr 12, 2005)

VWToTheMaxx said:


> Did this fix your issue? I'm on 0805... bought my '21 Tiguan SEL 4Motion on August 27 and by August 31 my computer was rebooting constantly. I went in on September 4 and they told me there was no fix yet...


The latest software version is 805 so you are good. Of course, there is no guarantee that 805 fixes all of the issues. You must have a defective MIB3 Take it to the dealer.


----------



## VWToTheMaxx (Sep 5, 2021)

WSZsr said:


> The latest software version is 805 so you are good. Of course, there is no guarantee that 805 fixes all of the issues. You must have a defective MIB3 Take it to the dealer.


Interesting... Which goes back to someone else's point here or somewhere else... that if it was a software issue than many many cars would have it and they wouldn't be showing them. I'm going to push for new unit or new car today.


----------



## finaldestination (Nov 23, 2013)

It's finally ready for my 21 GLI. Mine does the no sound thing sometimes. Hope it fixes it.









Recall / Service Campaign Lookup







www.vw.com


----------

